# insurance on farm equipment



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

i do lots of custom farming in central ky area running 4 square balers with accumulators. farm b. and state farm wont touch me because i dont own my own farms. i only lease 800 acres and do custom work on others. does anybody know where to go to insure tractors and baler and etc. thanks for your help


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

I have my equipment insured with Scottsdale Insurance Company 1-800-423-7675. Farm Bureau would not insure my equipment or my farm because I don't have my house insured with them, and the reason I don't have my house insured with them is because they would not insure it for replacement cost. I go to my Local insurance guy who uses multiple company's and I have my house insured thru one company and he found this company to insure my farm with. I had a tractor catch fire and they totaled the tractor out, I had recites were I had just spent a lot of money on that tractor, they gave me what I had it insured for and then told me to just keep the tractor. Its a 65 John Deere 4020 and I had spent $5000.00 on it converting it to 12v, everything new but the wiring and guess what, it was a wiring fire. I rewired the tractor and replaced some dash stuff for less than $1000.00 and I was back in business. I highly recommend them, they are a bit expensive but I'm sticking with them.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

I have all my equip insured at farm bureau and thats all I have with them I pay a membership fee of about 45.00 a year and have over a $ 100000 worth of equipment insured for less than 400 a year


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have all my insurance with Nationwide, they seem very ag friendly.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

My agent is from Pa. but he grew up on a farm in Ky, Roger Boatwright 215-460-5998 Maybe he could help


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

we use farm family insurance. we have no problem with custom work. good luck gary


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

I pay my membership fee also, the agents here refuse to talk to me unless I have my house insured with them. I have my cars insured with them and thats all.



country boy said:


> I have all my equip insured at farm bureau and thats all I have with them I pay a membership fee of about 45.00 a year and have over a $ 100000 worth of equipment insured for less than 400 a year


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have all my property, liability and equipment thru a local company, Indiana Farmers. I have endorsements for custom work, rented ground, liability, losses on stored hay or grain and whatever else we can find. Basically, insured to the hilt.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob M said:


> My agent is from Pa. but he grew up on a farm in Ky, Roger Boatwright 215-460-5998 Maybe he could help


I called him last night. Very helpful.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

morgan Maybe you should find a different agent that may be a little hungryer


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm gettin sick of insurance.Maybe they will sell me some insurance for that?LOL

Health,Property,Liability and Crop.Paying out about $25K OUCH.

With huge deductibles.

Self Insure??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'm gettin sick of insurance.Maybe they will sell me some insurance for that?LOL
> 
> Health,Property,Liability and Crop.Paying out about $25K OUCH.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain Cy....I ,also, pay out the wahzoo. I have thought about self insuring some things, but health, auto, and farm liability would have to be insured by the majors. Then theres term life....and....and....

Regards, Mike


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

There are only 2 Farm Bureau in my county, if you go to the one that is not closest to you, he will send you to the other guy, Ive about had it with Farm Bureau, these guys here want ALL or NOTHING.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MorganT69 said:


> There are only 2 Farm Bureau in my county, if you go to the one that is not closest to you, he will send you to the other guy, Ive about had it with Farm Bureau, these guys here want ALL or NOTHING.


I don't have Farm Bureu Ins but I am a member.I joined for the other discounts.I get 10% off my cell phone bill.20% off at some motels.I used to get $500 off on Dodge pickups.I used that 5 times for $2500 savings.Now they changed that to Chevy pickups,arggg.They have a bunch of other discounts available also.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

At least they know good pickups if nothing else


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Health insurance is my #1 expense; farm/car//property insurance #2; property taxes #3; fertilizer #4; beer after looking at all my expenses #5.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> At least they know good pickups if nothing else:cool:


You got me there Mike,LOL.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Farmers Union, I don't know what their area range is, but they are OK. I am interested in checking with Nationwide, they keep sending me fliers in the mail. I would do a google search for local insurance in your area, bet you will find some good contacts.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Nationwide has discounts available for Farm Bureau and Southern States members and probably other ag groups.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

You might check with your local equipment dealer and see who they use when they finance equipment. My JD dealer has an policy for people who don't have a farm policy. My home owners policy (USAA) is separate from my farm policy only because USAA quit doing farms on the Texas Gulf Coast.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Down here in south Louisiana, about the only thing going is Farm Bureau, however, like others have mentioned, they are eaten up with the ALL or NOTHING bug here as well. Other carriers have standard liability, not necessarily geared to farming operations. My broker found a company called The Republic Group for me. Great coverage for Liability and Equipment.


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

I called Farm Bureau customer service number listed on my Membership Card, I was told if they don't insure your house, they wont insure your equipment. Its Company Policy.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MorganT69 said:


> I called Farm Bureau customer service number listed on my Membership Card, I was told if they don't insure your house, they wont insure your equipment. Its Company Policy.


WOW,What a way of doing bussiness.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

One has to be careful with this. We have a neighbor that had the long expensive copper wire stolen from one of his sprinkler pivots. It happens a lot here. To replace costs about $9000. His insurance said they wouldn't cover it as the sprinkler system had already been depreciated. Which doesn't make to much sense. What is insurance for then? I can't remember exactly what insurance company he was with. Either Farm Bureau, Farmers Insurances. Something with farm, but not State Farm.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

I've only got Farm Bureau on vehicles and equipment not on house. It cost just pennies to insure equipment with them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you do farming as a business and have your house on your policy, I would think you could lose your house in you run into a business liability situation.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

it probably depends on state laws. here if the house is on the policy not a problem. if the house is listed as a company asset it would be up for grabs. even if the house is used for collateral on a business loan it is still safe. we got to try out our insurance on monday. moved two tractors to a different location walked in and found all batteries,front weights and tools gone. went to locale scrap yard and found the batteries and weights. they sold thirteen hundred dollars worth of weights for 237 dollars. real smart! our farm family agent was very good about telling us what we needed for the claim and helping us with it if we needed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hay rake said:


> it probably depends on state laws. here if the house is on the policy not a problem. if the house is listed as a company asset it would be up for grabs. even if the house is used for collateral on a business loan it is still safe. we got to try out our insurance on monday. moved two tractors to a different location walked in and found all batteries,front weights and tools gone. went to locale scrap yard and found the batteries and weights. they sold thirteen hundred dollars worth of weights for 237 dollars. real smart! our farm family agent was very good about telling us what we needed for the claim and helping us with it if we needed.


I hope they caught them.And maybe punished scrap yard also.Selling tractor wts for scrap is pretty obvious that it is stolen.

Local scrap yd here you have to swipe your drivers lisence every time you sell scrap.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

to my surprise they actually caught them. the yard they whent to is one we use. i grabbed a white weight and gave it to my father to use as an example and sent him on the hunt. the first place he went was one we use. he showed one of the guys the weight and he remembered them coming in. then father asked about the batteries and they said that they were just being put on a pallet for shipment. he thought it was strange that all batteries would be one make. for the batteries you have to give a name so this took the cops to their house where they found most of the tools on their front porch before they even knocked on the door. still looking for some of the weights at the scrap yard but recovered most already. we got lucky they had just taken the stuff in last friday so it was still there. thank god for dumb crooks. also thank god for careful crooks. they didn't damage anything. all batteries were disconnected with nothing being cut and battery covers carefully taken off. it still blows my mind that they did it and even more that they caught them. as far as the yard they had taken hot stuff from them before and still take stuff from them and they are in the clear except the money they paid out they lose. i cant believe this but the cop told me that 70 percent of the scrap metal sold is hot they just can't prove the real owner. if true that is a sad statement about the state of my state and my country.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> I don't have Farm Bureu Ins but I am a member.I joined for the other discounts.I get 10% off my cell phone bill.20% off at some motels.I used to get $500 off on Dodge pickups.I used that 5 times for $2500 savings.Now they changed that to Chevy pickups,arggg.They have a bunch of other discounts available also.


How do you get the 10% off your cell phone bill. I want to do that too. In Iowa Farm Buruea sends out the weekly Spokesman paper which is nice because farmers put in free ads and you never know what will come up for sale. I can't get anything done with them on insurance what so ever.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> How do you get the 10% off your cell phone bill. I want to do that too. In Iowa Farm Buruea sends out the weekly Spokesman paper which is nice because farmers put in free ads and you never know what will come up for sale. I can't get anything done with them on insurance what so ever.


I applied for it with the cell co.Verizon.I just had to give them my membership#.In the Mn publication of Farm Bureau it has a bunch of discounts available on back page.Maybe Iowa is different?

I'll save the next paper I get and give it to you.

I found it Online.

http://www.fbmn.org/page/1041/mfbf/benefits.html?inet=aD16c29zLW9yYXJzdmdmLXlheCZyaD11YnpyLXlheA

Looks like Iowa has different benifits.

http://www.iowafarmbureau.com/public/get_involved/page.aspx?pageid=154


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

MorganT69 said:


> I pay my membership fee also, the agents here refuse to talk to me unless I have my house insured with them. I have my cars insured with them and thats all.


I'd say it's time to find another agent, he is trying to strong-arm you because he don't have your house.


----------



## MorganT69 (May 17, 2010)

NCSteveH said:


> I'd say it's time to find another agent, he is trying to strong-arm you because he don't have your house.


I agree, the reason they don't insure my house is, I have it insured for REPLACEMENT COST thru American Modern Home, Farm Bureau wants to depreciate my house, when in fact my house has increased in value since I bought it. I do live in a Modular Home instead of a Custom Built home but my house has increased by $30.000.00 since I have purchased it, in order to replace it, Farm Bureau would have depreciated it by that much and if it burnt to the ground I would be screwed. I'm not a sucker, I'm a business man, I don't play by there rules, so I walked.


----------

